# [RISOLTO] no audio su ibook dopo aggiornamento

## celine

Salve, vorrei sapere se qualcuno può aiutarmi su questo problema.

Ho un ibook e su una partizione ho installato gentoo (kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10).

Fino ad una settimana fa ero riuscito ad installare tutto sul mio ibook compreso l'audio.

Per l'audio non avevo fatto altro che caricare il modulo snd_powermac all'avvio e funzionava benissimo fino a quando non ho avuto

la bella idea di aggiornare il sistema con emerge -uDav system e etc-update.

Dopo questo aggiornamento il modulo non viene più caricato e se lo carico con modprobe mi scrive il seguente errore

```
WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_powermac (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/alsa-driver/ppc/snd-powermac.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

la cosa che penso sia capitata è che forse ho sovrascritto qualche files di configurazione dopo l'aggiornamento con etc-update, ma ricordo anche di non aver configurato niente per l'audio quando mi funzionava...

Grazie

chiedo gentilmente aiuto per risolvere questo problema che mi tormenta da una settimana...

ho guardato altri post provato con altre soluzioni,ma niente....Last edited by celine on Wed Feb 01, 2006 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *celine wrote:*   

> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

Cosa dice dmesg?

hai provatoa d usare alsaconf?

----------

## celine

grazie randomaze per la risposta...  :Very Happy: 

allora... alsaconf l'ho usato ma non mi carica i moduli.... mi dà gli stessi errori simili a quando carico snd_poweermac

dmesg mi dice gli stessi errori che vedo quando carico alsaconf...

Ora ho provato ad aggirare il sistema...

ho ricompilato il kernel inserendo i drivers alsa direttamente, non più come moduli...

ora c'è un miglioramento, ma ancora non funziona, l'audio.

Ovvero mi vede il device /dev/mixer e non mi dà errore quando per esempio entro su gnome e avvio xmms.

Solo che ora il brano musicale parte ma non sento niente, è tutto senza audio... anche modificando il volume con alsamixer....

----------

## randomaze

 *celine wrote:*   

> dmesg mi dice gli stessi errori che vedo quando carico alsaconf...

 

MI sembrava di ricordare che almeno dicesse se il problema era un parametro di configurazione o un "unknow symbol".   :Confused: 

----------

## celine

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *celine wrote:*   dmesg mi dice gli stessi errori che vedo quando carico alsaconf... 
> 
> MI sembrava di ricordare che almeno dicesse se il problema era un parametro di configurazione o un "unknow symbol".  

 

dopo che ho ricompilato, dmesg non mi da più errore sulla scheda sonora...per vedere l'errore che mi dava prima dovrei riconfigurare il kernel come prima...

se vuoi lo faccio, ma pensavo che ora si poteva risolvere in altra maniera visto che non mi dà errore e mi riconosce tutto, solo il piccolo particolare che non si sente niente...  :Very Happy: ... ma se vuoi vedere l'errore ricompilo tutto come prima e te lo posto.

----------

## randomaze

 *celine wrote:*   

> se vuoi lo faccio, ma pensavo che ora si poteva risolvere in altra maniera visto che non mi dà errore e mi riconosce tutto,

 

Probabilmente si, si puó risolvere... ma non sono troppo pratico di alsa caricato staticamente.

Oltre a regolare il volume occorre fare l'unmute dei canali. Lo hai fatto?

Cosa contiene /dev/audio? (non solo il mixer ma anche gli altri files)

----------

## celine

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *celine wrote:*   se vuoi lo faccio, ma pensavo che ora si poteva risolvere in altra maniera visto che non mi dà errore e mi riconosce tutto, 
> 
> Probabilmente si, si puó risolvere... ma non sono troppo pratico di alsa caricato staticamente.
> 
> Oltre a regolare il volume occorre fare l'unmute dei canali. Lo hai fatto?
> ...

 

l'unmute (se credo che sia quello che fai con alsamixer, allora l'ho fatto...)

per quanto riguarda i devices:

```
 ls -l /dev/sound/

totale 0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 4 28 gen 15:45 audio

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 28 gen 15:45 dsp

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 0 28 gen 15:45 mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 1 28 gen 15:45 sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 8 28 gen 15:45 sequencer2

```

----------

## randomaze

 *celine wrote:*   

> l'unmute (se credo che sia quello che fai con alsamixer, allora l'ho fatto...)
> 
> per quanto riguarda i devices:

 

Un l'unmute ovvero, abilitare l-uscita oltre ad aumentare i volumi.

Sei sicuro che non ci sia qualche programma ulteriore (esd, arts) che deve essere impostato? Come fai la prova per vedere se si sente? (ovvero che programma usi e con che file)

all'avvio del sevizio alsasound non vengono dati messaggi di errore?

Prova con qualcosa di brutale come:

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sound/dsp
```

Dovresti sentire dei disturbi....

----------

## celine

l'unmute l'ho fatto...

 *Quote:*   

> Sei sicuro che non ci sia qualche programma ulteriore (esd, arts) che deve essere impostato? Come fai la prova per vedere se si sente? (ovvero che programma usi e con che file)

 

provo xmms con un mp3... ho sempre fatto così e fino alla precedente settimana funzionava tutto.

 *Quote:*   

> all'avvio del sevizio alsasound non vengono dati messaggi di errore? 

 

si, ora che ho installato i drivers staticamente mi dà un solo errore...mi dice che non trova il modulo snd_powermac (che ho installato staticamente...)

quando invece, carico tutti i driver alsa come moduli mi dà gli errori postati all'inizio....

p.s. la cosa che mi fa arrabbiare è che non avevo avuto alcun problema quando li avevo installati la prima volta, mi era bastato caricare solo snd_powermac   :Evil or Very Mad:  i...

ora provo a installare di nuovo il kernel con drivers modulari.... chissà forse l'aggiornamento mi aveva sovrascritto alcune patch...boh?...

----------

## Ferdinando

 *celine wrote:*   

> ora provo a installare di nuovo il kernel con drivers modulari.... chissà forse l'aggiornamento mi aveva sovrascritto alcune patch...boh?...

 

Ad un mio amico è successa una cosa simile per un portatile acer; l'errore era dovuto all'alsa-driver, infatti tornando ai driver in-kernel si è risolto tutto.

Ciao

----------

## celine

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *celine wrote:*   ora provo a installare di nuovo il kernel con drivers modulari.... chissà forse l'aggiornamento mi aveva sovrascritto alcune patch...boh?... 
> 
> Ad un mio amico è successa una cosa simile per un portatile acer; l'errore era dovuto all'alsa-driver, infatti tornando ai driver in-kernel si è risolto tutto.
> 
> Ciao

 

si ma io i moduli alsa-driver non li ho installati uso già quelli del kernel

----------

## celine

scusa randomaze mi ero dimenticato di provare questo:

 *Quote:*   

> Prova con qualcosa di brutale come:
> 
> Codice:
> 
> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sound/dsp
> ...

 

ho provato ma non sento nessun disturbo...

----------

## randomaze

 *celine wrote:*   

> ho provato ma non sento nessun disturbo...

 

Boh... prova a guardare con dmesg i log della sequenza di avvio, forse ci sono messaggio relativi alla fallita inizializzazione.

Se non trovi nulla suggerirei il ritorno alla situazione modulare... se prima funzionava vediamo di farla funzionare ancora  :Wink: 

----------

## celine

Ho installato di nuovo i driver come moduli...

ora carica snd_powermac

e carica tutto il resto.. il dmesg non dà più alcun errore e alsasound quando starta dà solo un piccolissimo errore di un  modulino non trovato...(ma mi sembre di ricordare che questo lo dava anche quando funzionava).

In poche parole è tutto ritornato alla situazione funzionante... ma non sento ancora niente... non si sente...

Ho la terribile sensazione che tutto mi sfugga per un'inezia o una banalità...  :Mad: 

----------

## celine

bo.. non so proprio cosa fare ho anche reinstallato gli alsa-utils etc...ma non sento niente...

l'unico modulo che non mi carica è questo snd_ens1371

come ho già detto sopra, mi sembrava che non lo caricasse anche quando funzionava, ma a questo punto non sono più sicuro di niente...

----------

## celine

RISOLTO!!

ho patchato il driver secondo questa guida http://users.skynet.be/langewouters/ibook-linux-config.html#audio

e ora l'audio Funziona!!!

La cosa strana è che la prima volta non avevo assolutamente modificato i sorgenti del driver e non so perchè mi funzionava lo stesso...

ma la cosa più importante è che ora va tutto...

grazie randomaze per avermi dedicato il tuo tempo... che faccio metto il tag RISOLTO al topic?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tagh [risolto] al titolo

----------

## randomaze

 *celine wrote:*   

> La cosa strana è che la prima volta non avevo assolutamente modificato i sorgenti del driver e non so perchè mi funzionava lo stesso...
> 
> ma la cosa più importante è che ora va tutto...

 

A leggere quella pagina sembra un problema che é stato introdotto in recenti versioni dei driver alsa, ma che dovrebbe essere stato risolto con la versione 2.6.14 del kernel... ricordalo nel caso devi aggiornare  :Wink: 

----------

